# penn 535 mag



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anyone know any shops in the hampton roads area that ever has any penn 535 mags. Id love to avoid ordering from the uk but im sure thats wishful thinking. Thanks, Arman


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

the 535 mag is only available on the other side of the ocean ...
derf


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing about the Diawa 7HT turbo.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*535*



DERFM said:


> the 535 mag is only available on the other side of the ocean ...
> derf


Thanks derf, i just decided to settle for a grandwave neway


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I ordered a Penn 545 Mag from the UK and the reel came to me in one week. The packaging was very good and the reel looked great. I tuned the reel like Black Beard instructed and I am currently casting just over one hundred yards with eight and bait. I just found out that you can adjust the mag while the sinker is in flight. Place the mag to a low setting upon casting and before the sinker hits its apogee you increase the mag setting. This way you have less mag force in the beginning and more when you need it at the end of the cast. I have to work this week end so next week end I am going to try to get 125 yards out of the reel. I am using a hatterous cast. I have never done a pendulum. I have my reel mounted on a Ocean Master Cape Point Special.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*535*

i looked on the penn europe site acouple nites ago and was surprised to see that in europe every gs model reel is available with mag braking. I couldnt believe it, i wonder when penns gonna realize how smart it would be to do the same in the us. I also heard rumors of a 515 mag, i cant recall if i read it on this board or a different one but either way that would be a cool little reel.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes, all the mag reels - except the original 525Mag - are developed in the UK. 

Yes, there will be a 515 next year, but no firm date as yet. Will keep people advised on progress as and when.

Oh, on the wind in/out mag models, wind it in all the way then out one turn and make your cast. If okay take another half turn off until you are getting max distance with no line lift. 

You can wind them off during the cast, but you do this once the spool has settled down after the initial surge, NOT right at the the beginning. This is something that needs practice to know when its safe to ease off during flight - BB


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

neil ..
do the 535 mags have the same 'guts' as the as the 525 mags ??
or they 'enginerred differently ??
derf


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

DERFM said:


> neil ..
> do the 535 mags have the same 'guts' as the as the 525 mags ??
> or they 'enginerred differently ??
> derf


No, the 535, 545 & 555 MagT's are standard GS reels with a new sideplate. BB


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*penn mag*

saw a guy they call spiderman use that same technique, after that initial surge right after the cast he would back his mag off during the cast, dude casts super far!


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

Black Beard said:


> Oh, on the wind in/out mag models, wind it in all the way then out one turn and make your cast. If okay take another half turn off until you are getting max distance with no line lift.
> 
> You can wind them off during the cast, but you do this once the spool has settled down after the initial surge, NOT right at the beginning. This is something that needs practice to know when its safe to ease off during flight - BB


Black Beard I am going to toy with the knob while the sinker is going down range. I will do as I believe I understand your recommendation. 

My current ways of setting the mag is all the way in and turn the mag one and one half turns out. At this setting I do not get any hint of a back lash from the reel . If I move the knob one quarter turn out the reel will begin to back lash towards the end of the cast.

On my next fishing trip I will set the reel to the above setting and immediately after casting back out the mag one quarter turn and as the sinker gets to apogee I will turn it back to the previous setting. If I get away with this I will try that same thing but use one half turn. It will be interesting to see how much distance this procedure creates. 

I hope I am understanding and following your recommendations and thank you for them. Hope your knee feels better. I just went through two surgeries to remove a Kidney stone and it hurt.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

eklutna - Don't back off the mag too quickly, let the spool settle down a little, trial and error will sort things out!

Stones huh, I was in a mens room once when a guy passed one, not a pretty sight!!! BB


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*515 mag*

can't wait to see that reel when it comes out .spiderman


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

they will be some bad little mamma jammas.


Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I got $$ set aside already who will be the first to get one???


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lol

almost made me spill a drink bart.

buy YOU a reel...

how bout u buy me a boat and a condo where u live.


Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

No I was just saying as soon as they come out I'm jumpin on one. Hey if you sell HALF of your tackle you could get a condo where I live


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

or, i could sell nothing, and live with you?

and you could adopt me?



Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I already got 2 kids I could chrage YOU rent though, Mine aren't old enough to work yet!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

hrmm

100$ a month.

includes home cooked meals and washed clothes i presume?

and my own room? 


hot tub / sauna?

Do I get to use all ur tackle too? 



Jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

100$ a month AND you cook me dinner AND wash my clothes? cool,As far as the sauna and hot tub thing I guess you could turn up the heat and fart in the bathtub.
NO tackle rent is EXTRA,LOTS extra


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

spiderhitch said:


> can't wait to see that reel when it comes out .spiderman


dont know if ya remember me, im the kid who had the gold accurate on ovp saturday, but puerto rico said some dudes already got the 515 mag? I thought he was playin some sick joke on me but i asked that kid chris if some guy that was out there earlier had one and he said ya. You know who it was? Id love to see one


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, fact time.....

There is ONE 515Mag in the US, it is with a couple of friends of mine who are evaluating it for me in US fishing conditions as I was not scheduled over for a while.

It is a one off prototype made from a 525 here in the UK and so far feed back has been very good.

BB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It is sweet.....  

Tommy


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

BB:

I have the 535 GS. It casts ok, not as good as the 525 mag. On the 535 I have on the big Gloomis, near the end of the cast I hear a loud whining from the reel. Is that the case with the 535 mag to since it is the same guts as the GS?

Thanks-


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Neil , about time you got the 515 into the works , I have only been asking for it for almost 5years . Will the US model be a slidy and UK have slidy and knobby as usual or is there a change in the basic design . 
How did you knacker the knees ?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Lipyourown

The 535 is a substantially larger than the 525.

The 525 has a separate spool and spindle the GS does not.

The smaller 525 will always outcast a 535.You mention a wine at the end of the cast, I suspect you are using quite heavy line and at the end of the cast the line level will be low so the spool has to rotate faster to feed the line, hence the whine - This is a common occurance with tournament casters, but unusual for a fishing cast - BB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Conn

The first 515 was an experiment I came up with so I could be more competitive on the field with a Penn reel when the lighter lines were brought in. I don't recall you asking for one prior to the first prototype entering the chain.

I have been pushing for it to go into production for some time and just recently the man said yes.
I have pushed just about about as hard as I dare - if I want to keep my job, and I do! - so if the man says it will be in production that's good enough for me.

Re brakes, I am working on a new type of braking system but results are confusing at the moment. Looking good but still in the early stages with many, many more casts before a conclusion is reached.

"How did I knacker the knee?" - 26 years of Casting!

I guess your shoulder is back on track now?

As a lady friend of mine in the US is fond of saying:-

"This getting old is a real bitch huh!"

Neil


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Neil depends on which prototype . I always though the reel you used in Texas was a prototype 525 but others have told me it was closer to a 515 . I have seen your other later Keith Bartlett chop shop special that was in Crisfield aboout 3-4 years ago (not entirely sure as with old age comes memory loss ). Anyhow I am just glad penn is releasing the 515 , I have tried the 5500ct for light line mono and braid fishing and just don't care for them . Incedently my longest cast at the Fisherman's tournament recently was on a 525 slidy loaded with .40mm line , it outcast a 5500ct I had loaded with .35mm line . 
Shoulder doing Ok but still need to correct a tear where they reattached my upper bicep tendon . Can still cast as long as I don't bring my arm up high , will probably get it done later this summer after I am done fishing for the season .


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

Neil


Could you give us an idea of some of the specification of the 515. What line size and how much it can hold. What will it weigh. Will this reel fill the need for an reel that will cast light lures. I don’t want any trade secrets. Just some general info if you are able. 

Hope you knee heals fast.

Thanks

EK


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Conn 

At the ’98 World champs in Texas I was using a 525GS with the first wind in wind out mag endplate made by Joe GM.

Subsequently, Joe declined to make any more so Keith and I developed the MagT endplate which is now available on all the GS reels.

I think Chrisfield - when I cast like a pratt - was probably the first overseas outing of the cut down 515, but like you, age takes it’s toll on the memory!

Okay, off to have my stitches out and first physio session on the ‘ole knee soon.

Hope you get the shoulder sorted out - Neil


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

So is the 515 a smaller reel the the 525 hence the number (515) or is the 515 a larger reel (hopfully) How does it compare to the 525 or even the 535? 

Are any pics available?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Fishman

The 515 will be smaller than the 525Mag, same diameter but a narrower 

Neil


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

EK

The basic configuration is a narrow 525, I am working on some new mag configurations but it will be a while until the final spece are set

Anything more will be simply guessing - Neil


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The 535 is not available in the U.S. or not. Maybe looking for somthing in that size Or somthing like the Diawa sl30sh. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The 535GS is and always has been available in the US since the mid 90's - Neil


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Magged 535*

The factory magged 535 is available only from across the pond (U.K.).


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Neil, is there a mag kit available gor the 535 GS? Neat thread and a 515!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*535*

Shaggy,

I had a 535 magged by Ryan at HatterasJack in the OBX.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*found this one*









You can find this one here
http://cgi.ebay.com/Penn-525-magged_W0QQitemZ140000416117QQihZ004QQcategoryZ36163QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't waste the money on that reel. Whoever did that one took off the clicker, that's the LAZY way. The UK 535's keep the clicker & have a knob magnet. Ryan W. can put a knob on 535's without useing the clicker hole. Hopefully he is useing a bigger head on the adjuster I saw a few months ago.

I have 2 UK 535's, neither has had a serious overrun, & cast very well. They are worth the money, and are covered by Penn warentey.
longcast


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The official Penn 525 MagT, 535GS MagT, 545GS MagT and 555GS MagT all have a purpose made endplate complete with clicker made and fitted in the UK and maintain the Penn warranty.

The endplates are indivually fitted so there is no after market conversion, only the complete reel.

If I have any spares I usually bring a couple with me on my spring and fall trips. 

The reel in the picture is a 525GS with after market mag conversion using the clicker hole. We already make a 525GS with a slidy mag endplate in the UK.

Neil


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i just bought that reel so i sure hope i didn't waste my money.i don't use the clicker so that is not a factor.i'm using it as a fishing reel,not a distance caster.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I fully agree with you BB, Thae reels that are designed to be mag adjusted are superior,However, Longcaster, I would not say that using the clicker hole is LAZY, It simply allows you to reinstall the clicker mech back into the reel and have no damage to the side plate. I have more than a few reels of various make and some are permenant conversions and some are not. I for one hardly ever "clicker fish" when I do I use my 525 Mag. I would prefer the Tmag version over the slide because you can adjust the cast in flight,but I have the slide and thats what I use. IMO If you are going to convert a non mag reel to a mag version,for fishing, I would prefer utilizing existing outlets in the reel over drilling. But thats just me. I have heard you (longcaster) do some sweet conversions, I would be interested in seeing your work.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

BB so you are saying if I order a 525MAG from over the water it will have the Knobby mag adjustment and the clicker? Now the next question does it have the same spool on the spindle design of the US 525MAG?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The 535 I understand is a GS with a sideplate change. Which is fine with me.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Digger said:


> BB so you are saying if I order a 525MAG from over the water it will have the Knobby mag adjustment and the clicker? Now the next question does it have the same spool on the spindle design of the US 525MAG?


Good morning

We make a 525GS Mag - standard GS spool - with a slidy endplate which has a clicker.

And,

A 525Mag T which has the Mag type spool/spindle and a single wind in wind out magnet and no clicker - no room for both magnet and clicker - BB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, I guess there is some confusion here, the easiest thing is to look at the Penn UK website for the complete range.

However, it is a commercial website - although you cannot buy from it - so I will not post the address until someone from the board says it's okay - BB


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

BB That kind of information should be just fine. 

Go ahead and post the link.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I have short fingers and was wondering how far one full turn actually moves the magnet?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Go ahead and post the link.[/QUOTE]

Okay - http://www.pennfishing.com/products_and_services/reels/ppt-beach/

BB


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

this thread went a hell of a lot further than i expected, saved me some time though, i was gonna ask about the 515 too, but looks like is already been said and done


----------

